# USPS Giving Away Scales



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Found this on Techbargains.com. USPS is giving away digital scales, don't know the details or the accuracy. Sign up here See the ad here


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks...not sure I understand the image of those "stackable scales"...but I submitted LOL


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

"From the looks of it, they are folded pieces of plastic. You put your package on one, and if it bends beyond a certain point, then your package is over the limit (1, 2, or 3 lbs.) "


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

That makes two of us, not sure I understand how they work either, but the price sure is right!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

They sent me an e-mail last week about it too since I have an account, but I haven't been able to log into their site since then. I thought maybe it was just me, but it sounds like you guys are able to get in, so I better check further into why I can't get (log) in. :?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

So it is digital in that it either is above the "scale's" weight load or it isn't?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

The scales are shown here:










Giancarlo


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Wish I could get one of those here. 

I'm always having problems trying to measure out 1lb of KNO3 to mix into my aquarium at water changes...


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Looks like if the plastic piece flattens your package is over the weight limit of that particular scale.


----------

